# Opportunity Cost



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you like me snazzy title? Just something I picked up in my Econ course. NBD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So this thread is going to be a recommendation thread obviously. For 'should I have bought/should I buy it situations.' 

First let's start with me. (I'll give as much info about my situation as possible)

I'm 17, I don't like to save (I have the rest of my life for that) and I like to shop. I like to invest in products that I consider to be high-end. I have my own job and my mom is ignorant to my spending habits. :S

Today at Holts there was a Burberry swimsuit on sale. Top down from $119 to $89 bottoms down from $80 to $64. Plus an additional 20% off. All of a sudden a $235.04 bikini becomes $138.31. 

So do I get it? I just spent $260.00 on shoes. But this suit looks hot on me. Just a plain brown with checkered trim. I only have one nice swimsuit and it's two years old. The other two are wal-mart quality. This suit makes me look classy. But do I need to look 'rich' when I'm only 17? I do need new swimsuits for my grad trip to Cuba (march 2011) so this could be one that I add to my collection. 

I saw some pulls on another that makes me question its quality. The price wasn't that discounted though..80-64 isn't really a big drop. Should I go back for it or wait until Fall to see if they go lower and risk losing my size? This 20% off is this weeked only.


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 23, 2010)

I get way more excited and feel better about myself buying $100 shoes for $30 than buying $400 shoes for $150. does that make sense? I think my PERSONAL opinion is that $131 for a bathing suit when you're 17 and probably have a great body is just kind of not worth it :-/ even if its a huge discount.... i get my bathing suits at VS and i LOVE them! I get good deals online and on the catalogs.  I've always been overly thrifty, and its something i love about myself. I just don't like to get cheated for my money. Knowing I want $150 jeans when i can get a perfectly ok pair for $50 at the buckle makes me feel dumb. I don't own any jeans that i paid over $20, but i own plenty of $100 designer jeans. New ones too.

That's just my $0.02 but you're free to do whatever heart desires - if you can afford it


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 23, 2010)

ps. when you say your mom is ignorant to your spending habits, you mean she doesn't know, or she doesn't understand? my mom would kill me if she knew i spent almost $140 on a suit, but she just bought a $700 set of kitchen knives. lol.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 23, 2010)

BOTH! I let her know that I bought Chanel sunglasses and she got REALLY angry..plus i'm pretty sure that she thought they were only $100. Even though she's spent the equivalent of my Uni tuition on her garden. -.-

No I love jeans. JBrands make my stick legs/ass look great! I will not compromise on them. 

The shoes..I'm still trying to justify. They were $725 orginally and I bought them for $260. They're simple YSL pumps. I have such a desire to return them because they aren't making my heart happy. I'd rather spend that $260 on makeup which would make me feel happy. (total waste!) But when I think about the practicality/price of them I reconsider. Decisions Decisions. 

I decided that if the essay I write tomorrow is epic I will buy the swimsuit.


----------



## jjjenko (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_I get way more excited and feel better about myself buying $100 shoes for $30 than buying $400 shoes for $150. does that make sense? I think my PERSONAL opinion is that $131 for a bathing suit when you're 17 and probably have a great body is just kind of not worth it :-/ even if its a huge discount.... i get my bathing suits at VS and i LOVE them! I get good deals online and on the catalogs.  I've always been overly thrifty, and its something i love about myself. I just don't like to get cheated for my money. Knowing I want $150 jeans when i can get a perfectly ok pair for $50 at the buckle makes me feel dumb. I don't own any jeans that i paid over $20, but i own plenty of $100 designer jeans. New ones too.

That's just my $0.02 but you're free to do whatever heart desires - if you can afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. That bathing suit sounds like a total waste of money. Having nice shoes are different... I don't think most people care about how expensive your bathing suit was. I definitely think you can find a cute swimsuit that you like for at least half of the price and use the rest of that money for something else


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you should buy it. Since it's Burberry, it's totally worth it. Since you worked and you deserve what you like...it's not like you're spending your parents'

Besides makeup, my other lover is handbags. I bought myself a new designer handbag every two months. It's very irritated but i couldn't help it. Life is short, you have to spoil yourself.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it also depends on what type of swimsuit user you are... some people want their swimsuits to lay out in the sun and dip their toes in the water and others want it to go in rocky beaches or ride a jet ski. What kind of use are you going to get out of it in Cuba? I dunno, but I would freak out about a $140 suit if I was planning some extreme sports in it. 

I'm sure you can find a lovely swimsuit for less, but if you _love_ this one and it's the one you've been looking for, then do it! At least that's my requirement for buying a luxury item.


----------



## QueenBam (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_ I definitely think you can find a cute swimsuit that you like for at least half of the price and use the rest of that money for something else_

 
*cough cough*makeup! 



lol


----------



## jjjenko (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_*cough cough*makeup! 



lol_

 
yeah foreal!


----------

